# chepstow show



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all

I read somewhere about a show held in Chepstow but can't find it again.

Could someone please let me know about it and if its any good.

Thanks jas


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not aware of any shows in Chepstow.

There was a show in Newport back in April. SWARE branch of CREAKS. 

The UK shows and breeders meetings are usually all detailed in the sections above.


----------



## gover (Apr 14, 2013)

It's SWARE on 8th September:

sware.org.uk

The last one was good, very busy though!


----------



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou mate


----------

